# Wii U - worth buying?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My 7 yr old boy wants a Wii U for Xmas, but he already has a Wii & 3DS so I'm loath to buy him one. 

Are they regarded as being very good, or average. Can they be used in conjunction with the Wii or with the TV, or are they purely a hand held console?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

7 years old !!! Why hasn't he got a xbox , ps3 , xbox one , ps4 !!! 

Only joking , It does get a bit too much


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

This may help
http://www.trustedreviews.com/wii-u_Games_review


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Having read that review I'm inclined to just buy myself a PS4 and give my PS3 to my boy. That way we can play online against each other.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I bought one for my boy last year, they're alright but he plays his 3DS more. Not sure i'd bother tbh


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Do not bother!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

I think they're brilliant. Can play games on the game pad instead of using the tv, so other people can still watch tv at the same time. Plus nintendo release more kid friendly games.


----------



## Davie1973 (Nov 12, 2010)

Our kids love ours but they are Mario fiends, and as Bart mentioned there are more kid friendly games for them. 
having said that we have the Wii U and a PS3 although the latter is only really used for GT5 and soon to be GT6 :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

For a seven year old, a Nintendo machine is probably more suitable.

Having said that, I've heard the Wii U isn't all that great, whether that's true or not.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Ive decided not to get him one, if I get myself a PS4 next year then he will have use of my PS3.


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Get him a ps3, they are only about 100 quid at the moment


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

To be fair, he already has a Wii and a 3DS, I really don't think it would be right to get him another console. But he did put a Wii U on his xmas list so I thought id research them. Instead I will divert my efforts into sourcing a PS4 for myself


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

They say the new Mario and Zelda are the best 2 games of 2013. I'd love a crack at Mario 3D


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

This time last year my son was all about Mario and Nintendo. Since he turned 8 in March he hasn't touched them and is now a cod fiend.
I've got us a xbox one for Xmas and will be giving him my 360 as a surprise.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I've bought one for the kids, my son wants one so he'll be very happy. Some of the games are great like Mario 3D world. Backwardly compatible with the Wii so you can replace the Wii with the Wii U. My son is 8 and personally thing a Wii U is far more appropriate, wouldn't allow him to play games like COD


----------

